# الصابئون .. الصابئين



## Mejeed

السلام عليكم ..
كيف نفهم الإختلاف في لفظة "الصابئين" بين حالتي النصب والرفع في الآيتين.

إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالنَّصَارَى وَالصَّابِئِينَ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ (٦٢) البقرة

إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالصَّابِئُونَ وَالنَّصَارَى مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ (٦٩) المائدة


----------



## Sun-Shine

."في حالة النصب هي معطوفة على "الذين 
في حالة الرفع "الصابئون" فيها آراء منها أن الواو استئنافية و الصابئون تعرب مبتدأ مرفوع والخبر 
.محذوف​


----------



## Mejeed

_كيف يستقيم المعنى حسب هذا الرأي؟
ما هو تقدير الخبر المحذوف عندئذ؟_


----------



## Mahaodeh

سألت هذا السؤال منذ زمن، وحينها قيل لي أن الصابئون في حالة الرفع هي من الحالات القليلة في القرآن التي لم يجد علماء اللغة تفسيرا لها حين حاولوا وضع قواعد للغة العربية فاختلفت الآراء. كلما ابتعد الزمن عن زمن نزول القرآن كلما قلّ عدد المتحدثين بالفصحى الصحيحة التي كانت شائعة وقت نزول القرآن فيصعب عندها إيجاد تفسير يتفق عليه الجميع


----------



## Sun-Shine

Mejeed said:


> _كيف يستقيم المعنى حسب هذا الرأي؟
> ما هو تقدير الخبر المحذوف عندئذ؟_


:هذه بعض الآراء
إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا... كلهم كذا والصابئون كذلك 
أو
" الصابئون " مبتدأ ، وجملة من آمن بالله ... خبر "الصابئون" ، وأما خبر "إن" فهو محذوف دل عليه خبر المبتدأ "الصابئون"


----------



## Mejeed

ما مدى مقبولية الرأي الذي يقول: 
لفظة "الصابئين" معطوفة على "اسم إن" لأن المراد شمولها بالتوكيد بالحرف "إن".
ولفظة "الصابئون" معطوفة على "أصل اسم إن" (أي على المبتدأ قبل دخول الحرف عليه) لأنه لا يراد شمولها بالتوكيد؟


----------



## Sun-Shine

.هذا أحد الأوجه


----------

